# [RCH] Application IOS fond d'écran uni



## thunderheart (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

il me semble qu'il existe une application IOS permettant de définir des fonds d'écran unis. Je l'avais testé il y a quelques mois, mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.

Merci


----------



## VirgilP (21 Juillet 2013)

Télécharge l'app https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/retina-wallpapers-hd-home/id384922950?mt=8 y'a beaucoup de choix dessus


----------



## thunderheart (22 Juillet 2013)

Thanks

je l'ai et c'est vrai qu'elle est très bien, par contre, ce n'est- pas exactement cela que je cherche.


----------

